# Nitrate removing media?



## Midge (Mar 19, 2015)

Is there any filter media you guys recommend for removing nitrates? I'm currently running two bags of activated carbon in my fx6. I've done some research on products like sea hem purigen and chemipure but I'd like to know what works best in your experience 
Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Regular water changes are your best bet.

I used Seachem Purigen in all my tanks but weekly 40% water changes are still what's needed to maintain the best water quality. 
--
Paul


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have both Seachem Matrix and Denitrate (denitrate works best with slow GPH filters), it dropped my nitrate from 8 to near 1 (and I have a heavybioload) and best of all... they never need to be replaced! Just rinse in old tank water once a week. If nitrate is your only focus - id recommend that over purigen (which can be costly to be replaced regularly). Also if you dont already I recommend using Seachem Prime which neutralises Nitrates.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

bruce845 said:


> I have both Seachem Matrix and Denitrate (denitrate works best with slow GPH filters), it dropped my nitrate from 8 to near 1 (and I have a heavybioload) and best of all... they never need to be replaced! Just rinse in old tank water once a week. If nitrate is your only focus - id recommend that over purigen (which can be costly to be replaced regularly). Also if you dont already I recommend using Seachem Prime which neutralises Nitrates.


prime is a must... but regular water changes, best thing you can do, don't like adding, things into my tanks


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

To be fair his question was best nitrate removing media not best nitrate removing method, matrix-denitrate are just media, not chemicals you add into a tank with potential side effects......


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

What about Marinepure biofilter media?


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

bruce845 said:


> To be fair his question was best nitrate removing media not best nitrate removing method, matrix-denitrate are just media, not chemicals you add into a tank with potential side effects......


correct , bruce, but nothing beats water changes.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Water changes in-conjunction with Matrix (or any other good media) beats just water changes.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

bruce845 said:


> Water changes in-conjunction with Matrix (or any other good media) beats just water changes.


i use matrix,, media..... but no nitrate remover of any kind,


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

A) Matrix is a nitrate removing media
B) After me recommending Matrix ..you said " don't like adding, things into my tanks" now youre saying you do use Matrix after all?...ummmm huh? lol


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

bruce845 said:


> A) Matrix is a nitrate removing media
> B) After me recommending Matrix ..you said " don't like adding, things into my tanks" now youre saying you do use Matrix after all?...ummmm huh? lol


as bio-media, , which in time do, build your bio anyways, and will eventually, bring your nitrates up, , so really, must do water changes anyways, not rely on, media.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> as bio-media, , which in time do, build your bio anyways, and will eventually, bring your nitrates up, , so really, must do water changes anyways, not rely on, media.


it only removes a very small amount of nitrates, can't count on, it with out water changes,.and depends on your bi-load also, feeding, etc.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Agree media doesnt replace water changes, I even mentioned water changes in conjunction with good media is the best. Nitrate build up on the media is avoided with rinsing the media weekly.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What I found that worked the best was two Canister filters. You clean one every month. 50% water changes and having prime is a must. If you can swing it a 50 gallon barrel to age the water you're doing water changes with is the best. I could live without a python to vacuum the gravel/sand. 

Even with all that, I tore down the tank to sell. It had been running for over three years. The sludge I found at the bottom of the 90 gallon was obscene.

I also ran two of the largest sponge filters on the tank.

I am trying to get a handle on saltwater and it's a entirely different animal.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

TBemba said:


> What I found that worked the best was two Canister filters. You clean one every month. 50% water changes and having prime is a must. If you can swing it a 50 gallon barrel to age the water you're doing water changes with is the best. I could live without a python to vacuum the gravel/sand.
> 
> Even with all that, I tore down the tank to sell. It had been running for over three years. The sludge I found at the bottom of the 90 gallon was obscene.
> 
> ...


thats what i always do...


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> thats what i always do...


salt water........more chemistry..


----------

